# Disappear for good.



## Gostiller (Dec 21, 2018)

I hate my current life and I want to leave it all behind. I have little cash and little survival experience. I'm looking for a place that has little to no winter. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## Gostiller (Dec 21, 2018)

Well currently I'm 16 (largely independent). I currently hold a job that pays about 5 bucks an hour( I would try to get another but there are none in this dead end town). I am not a fugitive i just don't want to be around people anymore. I'm just a normal grey man. Like I said I don't have many survival skills but I can hunt, trap, fish, and tats about it.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 21, 2018)

Everywhere you go, there you are.


I have met a lot of travelers over the years and honestly the ones that burn out and turn to drugs are the ones that wanted to "Disappear for good" or "Get away from it all" without any thought on how they were going to first take care of the problem in front of them. Never ever in any experience I have seen has anyone's problems been 100% external, and trust me, trouble, or what you're trying to avoid, will find you. Now do you have the strength and mental fortitude to get through it on the road? You just said you have little survival skills and are looking for a place with no winters. But the problem with that is then where will you go? The furthest south and the warmest place you'll find in the states are the Keys, and sure, you can squat The Keys. But do you know how to dumpster? Are you willing to work for food? What does your current budget account for? Can you learn how to fish? Can you live off of a diet of just fish? What will you do when the locals have run you off their island because you've been home bumming too long? Can you handle the heat and humidity of the Summer? There are a lot of mosquitoes, and I mean a fucking lot of mosquitoes. Can you handle being bitten by mosquitoes? What happens when you get sick normally? 


So my advice to you, my dear, is this:
If you are settled, find a way to seek a therapist. While you are ironing out what is making you want to disappear for good work on survival skills and save up money. THEN decide what you really want to do.


----------



## Gostiller (Dec 21, 2018)

I should rephrase what I said I am doing this on my phone so i didn't see auto correct changed wind into winter. Winter doesn't bother me I just hate wind. Also the reason as to why I want to leave is that I'm a outcast. I'm the loser of the school, the town, and my family. I'm picked on and looked down on. I also have adhd which results in me not able to sit still and focus. This makes people look down and call me mean names like retard. I escape to nature to get away from them and that's what makes me want to leave. I feel like nature is just where I belong.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 22, 2018)

Sounds like a trip to New Orleans to me..


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Dec 22, 2018)

"Outcast status simply delineates your current position - finding your niche requires exploration."

Speaking from personal experience, some people never find their niche, though.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 22, 2018)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> Sounds like a trip to New Orleans to me..



We don't send depressed sixteen-year-olds to New Orleans. That's how we get dead teenagers. Do you have any idea how many predatory fucks there are in that city? Just today they found a missing teenager being sexually trafficked in a hotel off Canal st. Besides, this is posted in the "Wilderness Survival" forum thread. They want to go "Off-Grid" in the forests, not into a city.

@Gostiller , Here's a really important thing for you to read. This link right here will hopefully give you a leg up on any future decision you may make. I was the weirdo, too. Hell, most people here were the weirdoes. Through therapy I realized I was the weirdo because of my abusive mother who did not teach me how to interact with other people in appropriate ways, so I had to learn that on my own. I'm 25 now and I can pass off as a human being long enough to work with the public on most days, which is great because that's how I save up enough to travel when I want and where I want. If you are 16 in Illinois there are a lot of resources for you out there. I'm sure @EphemeralStick could point you in the right direction for a few of them. I wish you the best.


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 22, 2018)

it sounds like you need to work on your self confidence issues before you hit the road. people on the street can sense that sort of stuff and you will be taken advantage of. i'm not trying to be a dick but it's the truth and something to think about for sure.

ALSO, if you have a problem feeling like an outsider, this life may not be for you. I'm currently in a place where 95 percent of the time i am the only white guy in the room and everyone is speaking a language i don't understand. I have been given dirty looks in the past and called names as well. Shit rolls off me like water, but it's something i learned with time.


----------



## Omightydarkone (Dec 27, 2018)

You should go up north its the only true wilderness left. Get some survival skills by a sleeping bag that's atleast good for -10 and take a person or two with you. Its easier to build a shelter with two or more cause hauling lumber by yourself sucks. You are definitely gonna want snow that way you can freeze meat in the winter. You're gonna need to learn how to tan hide and sew so you can make winter coats and stuff. Eventually your clothes are gonna wear thin. Traps and snares would help you also. Try living in the woods around civilization first that way you dont die and remember bears can smell gum 10 miles up wind. So buy bear spray


----------



## Sigrid16 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey, I'm from Illinois as well. I understand how it feels to be the outcast of the school and to have people avoiding you. I'm trying to get to Coastal Georgia this summer, that might be a good spot away from everything and there's not an overwhelming amount of wind there. If you'd like someone to talk to, feel free to message me. I'd love to chat and hear your story.


----------

